# Expats in Puglia



## Gozolinda3

Hello. My husband and I are considering a move from Malta to Italy. I lived in Northern Itsly for 7 years in the '90's and do speak Italian. My husband does not. Can you advise if there is an active expat community in Puglia. We have lived in various countries and always want to know the locals but also really enjoy an expat group of various nationalities. We both live Sicily but can't find a community there. We also like Puglia, thus my question. Any information will be greatly appreciated. Linda


----------



## AnnamariaT

Hi Linda,
I'm Annamaria, a local guide in Puglia. I've helped several people coming from Uk as well as USA who want to relocate in Puglia.

I lived in London for 2 years and I've worked with English people for 8 years.

Of course I know very well my land, so I can help you with any questions, curiosities, dubts and so on and so forth, as well as with all your needs such us engineerings for structural works, gardners, cleaners, lawyers, to help you with all procedures for your relocation. The good point is that lots of them are English speakers and they are English people oriented.

Then, for any help you might have....Here I am!


----------



## Gozolinda3

Ciao Annamaria. Thank you for your reply. Although my husband and I plan on renting, I am sure that you could be a great help to us. We currently live on Gozo in Malta and do not plan to relocate for about a year. We have things that we need to finish here. However we plan to come over in the autum to have a look around. We were in Puglia a few years back and fell in love with Lecce. I only know the centro storico and although it is beautiful, we would probably be happier a bit away from the Centre. However, we don't know the areas so would be great to be with someone who knew the best places to live. I would love to keep in touch with you. We are both EU citizens


----------



## CraMar

HI. Did you make your move. I am contemplating moving to Puglia later this year, going on a viewing trip mid sept


----------



## Bobfalcone1

Hi AnnamariaT
You could be of some help to us as we plan our first trip to Puglia.


----------



## orangetokyo

Hi,
I live in Oria, Puglia,
There's a great group of US, UK and Scandinavian expats in Oria and right around it.
You won't be at a loss for other English-speakers...
Stephen


----------



## Nyclinda26

Hi Stephen,
I am not familiar with Oria. What would be nice location in the area close to the sea?
Thanks, Linda


----------

